# Titan Dog Leads



## Titan Dog Leads (Oct 26, 2014)

I hope that it's ok to post on here.

We are a small business that make premium leather dog leads.

We currently have a 10% discount running until 31st October 2015 on our adjustable training leads.

Please feel free to take a look at our beautiful leads ☺

www.titandogleads.co.uk


----------

